# Craig's 60cm ADA tank



## pleco4me (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey All,

Its been a month now and the tank is doing well - except for my poor little downoi  maybe my SAE's have been eating it? hmmm

I have now got lots of different mosses - Xmas, peacock, weeping and two types of fissidens - growing on the wood.

Anyway, no more talking, heres the pics 

Full tank shot - notice the freshly trimmed hedges of rotala green 









Rotala Macranda "green"









Angle









Angle









Side


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW! very nice tank! I love the Drift wood! 1 suggestion would be to attach bolbitis to it.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice. Are those Rotala nanjenshan in the back?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How different is the xmas moss from the weeping moss? I've been wanting to get some weeping moss.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys 

kakkoi - There are some bolbitis rhizomes, just waiting for them to sprout more leaves 

Bunbuku - That is Rotala sp. Green 

Tex Gal - Weeping moss is much slower growing and 'weeps', while Xmas moss grows outwards.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice tank that one stem of rotala looks lonely


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

pleco4me said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> kakkoi - There are some bolbitis rhizomes, just waiting for them to sprout more leaves
> 
> ...


Huh! the shape of the leaf on the stem you have in close up looks different from the ones in the background. Its leaves are broader. I did not know that rotundifola can change its leaf shape like that. Very nice in any case. How often do you have to trim?


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i like it


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow thats a nice tank you got. The HC needs some growing in and as Jazz said that one stem does look lonely.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 14, 2008)

New pics taken today after yesterdays rescape :eek5:










Any comments and suggestions would be great.

Craig


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

nice! although it would be nice if you added a red plant, maybe ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

kakkoii said:


> nice! although it would be nice if you added a red plant, maybe ludwigia arcuata.


Really nice looking tank I really like the rocks in this tank and bright green contrast.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks nice from a distance. Let's see a closeup!


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got the camera back!! 

Heres some new pics after 30 days.

The rocks have been eaten by the blyxa and rotala green, but in real life you can see them well 



























Attempt at editing the pic - didnt turn out too good 



























Craig


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow,

Love it....


John


----------



## VTRhythm (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this the ADA 60H or is the 60P (the 24 x 12 x 12)

The 60H is 18 inches high? I cant tell....


----------



## dollface (Mar 17, 2009)

Your rotala green is amazing, I love the weeping effect.


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

The tank looks so lush. I like the growth, it looks so much bigger than a 60cm ADA.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Well done.
Nice pictures!

md


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That looks like a 60 to me but I can not tell it is 60P or 60H. That weeping effect is awsome what is the wattage you are using to make it looks like that?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

pleco4me said:


> New pics taken today after yesterdays rescape :eek5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rock is a better choice than your wood. That wood don't look right there...


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

your tank looks amazing. i cant wait til mine grows in ><. what is your tank sitting on? looks like a board of styrofoam?


----------

